# Trying to identify frame of minibike



## Chokyi (Jun 13, 2018)

I was gifted this mini bike. The vin number is L00S75, which was used twice in either 1954 or 1956. Unfortunately I was hit by a car while riding it and want to restore it. I'm trying to find forks for it. Possibly even the frame.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Might want to try the old mini bike forum. Frame looks awful light to me? V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (Jun 13, 2018)

I suspect it is at least 1960s when the name mini bike appeared and it seems to made of many bicycle parts so it might be a home built.  That style of Briggs engine didn't appear until the about 1960 also.The pictures are of my Lil Indian one of the first is not the first companies to use use the name mini bike and they started in 1962.  Mine is about a 1969 and is a repowered clone bike. Roger


----------



## Chokyi (Jun 13, 2018)

rhenning said:


> I suspect it is at least 1960s when the name mini bike appeared and it seems to made of many bicycle parts so it might be a home built.  That style of Briggs engine didn't appear until the about 1960 also.  Roger



Thanks. The more I research I have found that the frame is from either a 54 or 56. The handlebars appear to be from the 60s. The vechile was registered as a motorcycle in 1970. It is a mishmash of quite a few. Even the rear wheel was homemade.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2018)

Well................................ Schwinncruisers.com says it's a Schwinn, but that serial number you posted is* not* a Schwinn number so your estimated year is not accurate. (L00S75) Frame definitely looks like a Schwinn at the rear stays and dropout but the front fork is not. That's a pretty rad homemade minibike. The bike frame was modified and pieced in so maybe repairing the existing would be a better option. The front fork can easily be replaced and definitely replace that stem at the same time.  

*Congrats! *Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
Unfortunately the serial number you entered was used twice by Schwinn meaning there are two possible dates for your bike...

*Built: 01/15 to 01/19 of 1954 or... 

Built: 07/18 to 07/31 of 1956.*


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2018)

think it is a well done home brew....


----------

